
Maine families face elder boom, worker shortage in preview of nation’s future - wheresvic3
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/this-will-be-catastrophic-maine-families-face-elder-boom-worker-shortage-in-preview-of-nations-future/2019/08/14/7cecafc6-bec1-11e9-b873-63ace636af08_story.html
======
quaquaqua1
No jobs except nursing jobs. Austere climate.

Only people who want to live there are those who bought houses long ago for
cheap and can now refinance enough cash out of the home to live an American
Dream style of retirement.

Compare to Colorado or Washington which have more established jobs for younger
individuals.

